# Aggieland V Invitational SQ Sound Tournament



## Studio Civic (May 5, 2009)

It's time folks! Let's make SQ great again! We will be teaming up with Sqology and donating part of our profits this year to Parkinsons Reaearch!

Aggieland 2017

Official announcement

Dates: June 3rd & 4th
Location: Mobile Toys Inc
909 University dr r
College Station Tx 77840
Call 979-268-6066 to register
Entry Fees:
Iasca TKE: 75.00
Meca TKE: 75.00
Money Round: 150.00

Money Round Payout is $5,000 over the top ten places. Only 30 entries allowed for this part of the event.

Money Round Judges:
James Feltenberger
Klifton Keplinger
John Sketoe
Ben Volmer
Jeff Smith
Tim Goudy
John Marsh
Tommy Casey

Iasca Judges
Travis Chin
Kieth Turner
Steve Lasher
Mike Dailey

Meca Judges
Jeremy Clutts
Dean Elzy

Money round Judging will happen Inside our Shop on Saturday and Sunday. Meca and Iasca Judging will happen on saturday only. 

We will have our Texas BBQ and complimentary drinks on saturday for all competitors!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Ill Be there...

Chad Bui


----------



## Denaliz (Dec 2, 2014)

I'll be there! With some fresh new fab work/tuning etc-and my system finally ready to giddy up. Actually Pate will be performing the love on my vehicle himself.


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

Going to try my best to make it! I have made it to a couple of these and it's always been a blast!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Denaliz said:


> I'll be there! With some fresh new fab work/tuning etc-and my system finally ready to giddy up. Actually Pate will be performing the love on my vehicle himself.


Looking forward to it man!


----------



## MoparMike (Feb 14, 2012)

I plan to be there again this year. Had a great time on the last two.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

MoparMike said:


> I plan to be there again this year. Had a great time on the last two.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Got-Four-Eights said:


> Going to try my best to make it! I have made it to a couple of these and it's always been a blast!


Hmm Your signature does not reflect your current system sir.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

I'll be there


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Ahhh **** its on again...


----------



## LumbermanSVO (Nov 11, 2009)

I'll be in Jersey :-(


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

LumbermanSVO said:


> I'll be in Jersey :-(


sigh


----------



## LumbermanSVO (Nov 11, 2009)

SouthSyde said:


> sigh


The downside of my job is that I travel a LOT, but the perks are pretty damn cool though. I spend most of my year in good weather, on beautiful golf courses, I get to play with cool electronics, and work with awesome people. 

Oh, and mingling with the LPGA players isn't soo bad either


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

LumbermanSVO said:


> The downside of my job is that I travel a LOT, but the perks are pretty damn cool though. I spend most of my year in good weather, on beautiful golf courses, I get to play with cool electronics, and work with awesome people.
> 
> Oh, and mingling with the LPGA players isn't soo bad either


LPGA players huh?


----------



## LumbermanSVO (Nov 11, 2009)

SouthSyde said:


> LPGA players huh?


I build jumbotrons for golf tournaments, and the LPGA is my main focus. When this show if going on I'll be at the Shop-Rite Classic.


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

I'm going to try and make it this year


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

pyropoptrt said:


> I'm going to try and make it this year


you better!!!


----------



## leoleal86 (Sep 2, 2016)

I'll be there 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm looking at flying down


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I've been tossing around the idea of attending one of these. This might just be the year


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

BigAl205 said:


> I've been tossing around the idea of attending one of these. This might just be the year


Same here. People drive from a lot further for this event so I shouldn't have an excuse. Only thing that has really stopped me is the excessive heat and not being able to take it as well as I used to. Guess a cooler full of water and Gatorade so I can have one in my hand all the time would help. Feels strange drinking a 28 pack of bottled water over the course of a day and never taking a leak


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I actually was really hoping to attend this year and maybe compete. But we are taking a family vacation the week before and I don't think I'd have enough time to make the drive to CS with our arrival back home being within a day or so of this event. If I thought I could swing it, I definitely would.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

bumperoo


----------



## leoleal86 (Sep 2, 2016)

So who is going let's do it the list 

1. Leonardo Leal Red Audi (México)


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

leoleal86 said:


> So who is going let's do it the list
> 
> 1. Leonardo Leal Red Audi (México)
> 
> ...


1. Leonardo Leal Red Audi (México)
2. Chad Bui


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

1. Leonardo Leal Red Audi (México)
2. Chad Bui
3. Howard Cantor
4. Erik Hansen
5. Chris Lewis
6. Mark Elridge
7. Matt Thomas
8. Steve Head
9. Bobby
10. Nick Wingate
11. Kendrick Rogers
12. Waybe Watkins
13. Daniel Greenwood
14. Robert Mcintosh 
15. John Cosby
16. Steve Hester
17. Brian Garrett
18. Matt Rivera
19. Trung
20. Khanh
21. Edmund
22. Shane Do
23. Jim Rogers

Everyone else not on the list feel free to add yourself..


----------



## MoparMike (Feb 14, 2012)

1. Leonardo Leal Red Audi (México)
2. Chad Bui
3. Howard Cantor
4. Erik Hansen
5. Chris Lewis
6. Mark Elridge
7. Matt Thomas
8. Steve Head
9. Bobby
10. Nick Wingate
11. Kendrick Rogers
12. Waybe Watkins
13. Daniel Greenwood
14. Robert Mcintosh 
15. John Cosby
16. Steve Hester
17. Brian Garrett
18. Matt Rivera
19. Trung
20. Khanh
21. Edmund
22. Shane Do
23. Jim Rogers
24. Mike Leal


----------



## Wrecker1 (Oct 26, 2012)

1. Leonardo Leal Red Audi (México)
2. Chad Bui
3. Howard Cantor
4. Erik Hansen
5. Chris Lewis
6. Mark Elridge
7. Matt Thomas
8. Steve Head
9. Bobby
10. Nick Wingate
11. Kendrick Rogers
12. Waybe Watkins
13. Daniel Greenwood
14. Robert Mcintosh 
15. John Cosby
16. Steve Hester
17. Brian Garrett
18. Matt Rivera
19. Trung
20. Khanh
21. Edmund
22. Shane Do
23. Jim Rogers
24. Mike Leal
25. Allen Moffatt 

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

1. Leonardo Leal Red Audi (México)
2. Chad Bui
3. Howard Cantor
4. Erik Hansen
5. Chris Lewis
6. Mark Elridge
7. Matt Thomas
8. Steve Head
9. Bobby
10. Nick Wingate
11. Kendrick Rogers
12. Waybe Watkins
13. Daniel Greenwood
14. Robert Mcintosh 
15. John Cosby
16. Steve Hester
17. Brian Garrett
18. Matt Rivera
19. Trung
20. Khanh
21. Edmund
22. Shane Do
23. Jim Rogers
24. Mike Leal
25. Allen Moffatt 
26. Alan Works


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

BigAl205 said:


> 1. Leonardo Leal Red Audi (México)
> 2. Chad Bui
> 3. Howard Cantor
> 4. Erik Hansen
> ...


 Love to finally meet you!


----------



## dmazyn (Apr 29, 2008)

This is a big maybe for me as I just got a new car and have not even started on the system yet.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

dmazyn said:


> This is a big maybe for me as I just got a new car and have not even started on the system yet.


damn dude, where ya been? lol 

come to chill..


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

SouthSyde said:


> Love to finally meet you!


Yeah, we've walked past each other at finals (or so I've been told) a couple of years ago :laugh:


----------



## Denaliz (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm in for sure! look forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## Denaliz (Dec 2, 2014)

1. Leonardo Leal Red Audi (México)
2. Chad Bui
3. Howard Cantor
4. Erik Hansen
5. Chris Lewis
6. Mark Elridge
7. Matt Thomas
8. Steve Head
9. Bobby
10. Nick Wingate
11. Kendrick Rogers
12. Waybe Watkins
13. Daniel Greenwood
14. Robert Mcintosh 
15. John Cosby
16. Steve Hester
17. Brian Garrett
18. Matt Rivera
19. Trung
20. Khanh
21. Edmund
22. Shane Do
23. Jim Rogers
24. Mike Leal
25. Allen Moffatt 
26. Alan Works
27. Chris Lear


----------



## knifedag007 (Mar 14, 2011)

I am going to try to come out to this. I've never been to a SQ competition and would love to see how its run.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

knifedag007 said:


> I am going to try to come out to this. I've never been to a SQ competition and would love to see how its run.


Welcome aboard the SQ train!

Add your name to the list...


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

1. Leonardo Leal Red Audi (México)
2. Chad Bui
3. Howard Cantor
4. Erik Hansen
5. Chris Lewis
6. Mark Elridge
7. Matt Thomas
8. Steve Head
9. Bobby
10. Nick Wingate
11. Kendrick Rogers
12. Waybe Watkins
13. Daniel Greenwood
14. Robert Mcintosh 
15. John Cosby
16. Steve Hester
17. Brian Garrett
18. Matt Rivera
19. Trung
20. Khanh
21. Edmund
22. Shane Do
23. Jim Rogers
24. Mike Leal
25. Allen Moffatt 
26. Alan Works
27. Chris Lear
28. Jason Bertholomey


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

BigAl205 said:


> Yeah, we've walked past each other at finals (or so I've been told) a couple of years ago :laugh:


sigh....


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Yeah, I asked someone to point you out and they told me to look for a guy in a Winnie the Pooh hat. I saw you walking around, but I was in middle of a demo, and when I was done, you had disappeared like a fart in the breeze


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

BigAl205 said:


> Yeah, I asked someone to point you out and they told me to look for a guy in a Winnie the Pooh hat. I saw you walking around, but I was in middle of a demo, and when I was done, you had disappeared like a fart in the breeze


Hmm... Never a winnie the pooh hat....


Bat Chad was at Alabama finals however lol


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Welcome Scott Welch to the judging group!


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

We already have a great panel of judges adding Welch is a great addition!!! I think this is going to be one of the best aggielands yet...


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> Hmm... Never a winnie the pooh hat....
> 
> 
> Bat Chad was at Alabama finals however lol


Bat Chad!



bertholomey said:


>


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Im normally cuter....  lol


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> Im normally cuter....  lol




The cutest! John was either blowing your mind or telling you something you didn't agree with


----------



## Klifton Keplinger (Apr 6, 2012)

I don't have to be there, do I?


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

You better!! :coolgleamA:


----------



## Klifton Keplinger (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm judging by FaceTime this year.


----------



## bluewave (Apr 2, 2011)

Steven Popham will be there For Team Hybrid Audio


----------



## nacholibres (Mar 18, 2008)

1. Leonardo Leal Red Audi (México)
2. Chad Bui
3. Howard Cantor
4. Erik Hansen
5. Chris Lewis
6. Mark Elridge
7. Matt Thomas
8. Steve Head
9. Bobby
10. Nick Wingate
11. Kendrick Rogers
12. Waybe Watkins
13. Daniel Greenwood
14. Robert Mcintosh 
15. John Cosby
16. Steve Hester
17. Brian Garrett
18. Matt Rivera
19. Trung
20. Khanh
21. Edmund
22. Shane Do
23. Jim Rogers
24. Mike Leal
25. Allen Moffatt 
26. Alan Works
27. Chris Lear
28. Jason Bertholomey
29. Ignacio Torres (Team DB Drive MX)


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Nachoooooo!!


----------



## bluewave (Apr 2, 2011)

bluewave said:


> Steven Popham will be there For Team Hybrid Audio


I called and paid the shop the other day for the money round, this should be the right event


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

bluewave said:


> I called and paid the shop the other day for the money round, this should be the right event


 Welcome aboard the SQ train!


----------



## hiramgarza (Jul 19, 2010)

SouthSyde said:


> Welcome aboard the SQ train!


1. Leonardo Leal Red Audi (Team Mosconi/Illusion Mexico)
2. Chad Bui
3. Howard Cantor
4. Erik Hansen
5. Chris Lewis
6. Mark Elridge
7. Matt Thomas
8. Steve Head
9. Bobby
10. Nick Wingate
11. Kendrick Rogers
12. Waybe Watkins
13. Daniel Greenwood
14. Robert Mcintosh 
15. John Cosby
16. Steve Hester
17. Brian Garrett
18. Matt Rivera
19. Trung
20. Khanh
21. Edmund
22. Shane Do
23. Jim Rogers
24. Mike Leal
25. Allen Moffatt 
26. Alan Works
27. Chris Lear
28. Jason Bertholomey
29. Ignacio Torres (Team DB Drive MX)
30. Hiram Garza (Team Mosconi/Illusion Mexico)


----------



## hiramgarza (Jul 19, 2010)

SouthSyde said:


> Welcome aboard the SQ train!


1. Leonardo Leal Red Audi (Team Mosconi/Illusion Mexico)
2. Chad Bui
3. Howard Cantor
4. Erik Hansen
5. Chris Lewis
6. Mark Elridge
7. Matt Thomas
8. Steve Head
9. Bobby
10. Nick Wingate
11. Kendrick Rogers
12. Waybe Watkins
13. Daniel Greenwood
14. Robert Mcintosh 
15. John Cosby
16. Steve Hester
17. Brian Garrett
18. Matt Rivera
19. Trung
20. Khanh
21. Edmund
22. Shane Do
23. Jim Rogers
24. Mike Leal
25. Allen Moffatt 
26. Alan Works
27. Chris Lear
28. Jason Bertholomey
29. Ignacio Torres (Team DB Drive MX)
30. Hiram Garza (Team Mosconi/Illusion Mexico)
31. Mario García (Mexico)


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

6 spots left in the money rd!


----------



## Tugg! (Sep 3, 2016)

If I come down on Sunday, will I get to hear some incredible sounding vehicles, or will I miss it? I really want to hear, for myself, what everyone is talking about when they talk about SQ. I am planning on doing a system soon, so I need to know if this is the way I should go.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

SouthSyde said:


> 6 spots left in the money rd!


2 spots left!



Tugg! said:


> If I come down on Sunday, will I get to hear some incredible sounding vehicles, or will I miss it? I really want to hear, for myself, what everyone is talking about when they talk about SQ. I am planning on doing a system soon, so I need to know if this is the way I should go.


Yes you will be able to. Thats the point of the whole show! To help grow the sport..


----------



## leoleal86 (Sep 2, 2016)

So wich are the people who compete in the MR


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

leoleal86 said:


> So wich are the people who compete in the MR


Almost all of the competitors do the money round. There may be a couple that don't, but most do.



Tugg! said:


> If I come down on Sunday, will I get to hear some incredible sounding vehicles, or will I miss it? I really want to hear, for myself, what everyone is talking about when they talk about SQ. I am planning on doing a system soon, so I need to know if this is the way I should go.


As SouthSyde said, yes. The sunday portion of the money round starts pretty early and awards are generally mid afternoon or so. so anytime in the morning to early afternoon is good. Just note that with the money round judging, there are 3-4 cars being judged at once so don't be surprised if you have to wait to hear a particular car because it is being judged or is next up. 

Also, listen to as many as you can. seriously. From bigger names like Mark's NASCAR, Steve Head's blazer, Nick Wingate's truck to us little guys like myself. Listen to them all if you possibly can. You'll find everyone very accommodating with demos. Pretty much everyone knows everyone else so if you want to hear something specific and don't see anyone around that car, by all means ask someone. Chances are high that we'll find the owner quickly for you. Not everyone sits around their car all day as we listen to each others, meet up with friends and bs, whatever, but if someone wants a demo they will try to make it happen for you.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Aaaaaaand I'll be deployed. Again...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speakerpimp (Feb 15, 2012)

1. Leonardo Leal Red Audi (Team Mosconi/Illusion Mexico)
2. Chad Bui
3. Howard Cantor
4. Erik Hansen
5. Chris Lewis
6. Mark Elridge
7. Matt Thomas
8. Steve Head
9. Bobby
10. Nick Wingate
11. Kendrick Rogers
12. Waybe Watkins
13. Daniel Greenwood
14. Robert Mcintosh 
15. John Cosby
16. Steve Hester
17. Brian Garrett
18. Matt Rivera
19. Trung
20. Khanh
21. Edmund
22. Shane Do
23. Jim Rogers
24. Mike Leal
25. Allen Moffatt 
26. Alan Works
27. Chris Lear
28. Jason Bertholomey
29. Ignacio Torres (Team DB Drive MX)
30. Hiram Garza (Team Mosconi/Illusion Mexico)
31. Mario García (Mexico)
32. Rick Paul


----------



## leoleal86 (Sep 2, 2016)

Is to quiet this post, only 1 month left


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## RXZILLA (Dec 16, 2007)

leoleal86 said:


> Is to quiet this post, only 1 month left
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk





Everyone is busy building


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I gotz my reservations for Friday thru Monday.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

So, it's that time of the year again! If I can arrange my schedule I am actually considering using some FF miles and flying down for the weekend. It's been 3 years since my last visit, and there are some cars I would love to hear, and some peeps I would love to see. I would fly into either Houston or Austin. Who is coming in from either city that I could catch a ride with?


----------



## leoleal86 (Sep 2, 2016)

1. Leonardo Leal (Team Mosconi/Illusion Mexico)
2. Chad Bui
3. Howard Cantor
4. Erik Hansen
5. Chris Lewis
6. Mark Elridge
7. Matt Thomas
8. Steve Head
9. Bobby
10. Nick Wingate
11. Kendrick Rogers
12. Waybe Watkins
13. Daniel Greenwood
14. Robert Mcintosh 
15. John Cosby
16. Steve Hester
17. Brian Garrett
18. Matt Rivera
19. Trung
20. Khanh
21. Edmund
22. Shane Do
23. Jim Rogers
24. Mike Leal
25. Allen Moffatt 
26. Alan Works
27. Chris Lear
28. Jason Bertholomey
29. Ignacio Torres (Team DB Drive MX)
30. Hiram Garza (Team Mosconi/Illusion Mexico)
31. Mario García (Mexico)
32. Rick Paul
33. Miguel Ángel Valdez (Team Mosconi/Illusion México)


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

1. Leonardo Leal (Team Mosconi/Illusion Mexico)
2. Chad Bui
3. Howard Cantor
4. Erik Hansen
5. Chris Lewis
6. Mark Elridge
7. Matt Thomas
8. Steve Head
9. Bobby
10. Nick Wingate
11. Kendrick Rogers
12. Waybe Watkins
13. Daniel Greenwood
14. Robert Mcintosh 
15. John Cosby
16. Steve Hester
17. Brian Garrett
18. Matt Rivera
19. Trung
20. Khanh
21. Edmund
22. Shane Do
23. Jim Rogers
24. Mike Leal
25. Allen Moffatt 
26. Alan Works
27. Chris Lear
28. Jason Bertholomey
29. Ignacio Torres (Team DB Drive MX)
30. Hiram Garza (Team Mosconi/Illusion Mexico)
31. Mario García (Mexico)
32. Rick Paul
33. Miguel Ángel Valdez (Team Mosconi/Illusion México)
34. Brad Knobloch (Team Noise Quality)
35. T-Fade (Team Noise Quality)
36. Brandon Brumley (Team Noise Quality)





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OnYrMrk (Apr 20, 2009)

I will be there also. Looking forward to hearing some great cars, talk a lot of bs, see old friends, and make some new ones. Everyone have a safe trip down. This is going to be one of the best SQOlogy shows. -- Joe


----------



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

1. Leonardo Leal (Team Mosconi/Illusion Mexico)
2. Chad Bui
3. Howard Cantor
4. Erik Hansen
5. Chris Lewis
6. Mark Elridge
7. Matt Thomas
8. Steve Head
9. Bobby
10. Nick Wingate
11. Kendrick Rogers
12. Waybe Watkins
13. Daniel Greenwood
14. Robert Mcintosh
15. John Cosby
16. Steve Hester
17. Brian Garrett
18. Matt Rivera
19. Trung
20. Khanh
21. Edmund
22. Shane Do
23. Jim Rogers
24. Mike Leal
25. Allen Moffatt
26. Alan Works
27. Chris Lear
28. Jason Bertholomey
29. Ignacio Torres (Team DB Drive MX)
30. Hiram Garza (Team Mosconi/Illusion Mexico)
31. Mario García (Mexico)
32. Rick Paul
33. Miguel Ángel Valdez (Team Mosconi/Illusion México)
34. Brad Knobloch (Team Noise Quality)
35. T-Fade (Team Noise Quality)
36. Brandon Brumley (Team Noise Quality)
37. Hugo (onebadmonte)


----------



## benzc230 (Feb 24, 2012)

Count me in. This is one not to miss, top caliper judges.

1. Leonardo Leal (Team Mosconi/Illusion Mexico)
2. Chad Bui
3. Howard Cantor
4. Erik Hansen
5. Chris Lewis
6. Mark Elridge
7. Matt Thomas
8. Steve Head
9. Bobby
10. Nick Wingate
11. Kendrick Rogers
12. Waybe Watkins
13. Daniel Greenwood
14. Robert Mcintosh
15. John Cosby
16. Steve Hester
17. Brian Garrett
18. Matt Rivera
19. Trung
20. Khanh
21. Edmund
22. Shane Do
23. Jim Rogers
24. Mike Leal
25. Allen Moffatt
26. Alan Works
27. Chris Lear
28. Jason Bertholomey
29. Ignacio Torres (Team DB Drive MX)
30. Hiram Garza (Team Mosconi/Illusion Mexico)
31. Mario García (Mexico)
32. Rick Paul
33. Miguel Ángel Valdez (Team Mosconi/Illusion México)
34. Brad Knobloch (Team Noise Quality)
35. T-Fade (Team Noise Quality)
36. Brandon Brumley (Team Noise Quality)
37. Hugo (onebadmonte)
38. Larry Ng (Benzc230)


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I finally decided to put in for time off to make this and I was a couple days late to the party to get off work since I work every weekendMaybe next year and the Jeep will hopefully be where I want it to be.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

So what time does this shindig start for us spectator-types?


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

It's kind of like going to finals. The word will be "judging starts at 7". Competitors show up at 7. Judges roll in about 9. Judging starts about 11 

Most everyone is there fairly early though. Cleaning, setting up and all that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

While I won't be attending this one what is the general rule about asking a competitor for a demo? Out of common courtesy I wouldn't want to ask for one before a vehicle is judged because I don't want to be the one in it IF a piece of equipment decides to let out magic smoke. I've just heard so many stories about equipment failing before having a chance to get judged.


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

I am not going to shy away from asking anyone for a demo and will oblige any request for a demo I receive. If they magic smoke it, then they should have had their gains down some. 
I honestly can't imagine someone having their gains set in such a way that blowing a speaker would even be a consideration. Perhaps I am naive.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradknob (Oct 26, 2009)

I can only speak for myself, but I've put too much effort into my build to not want to show it off and get some constructive criticism. I can only assume most others feel the same way.

Any time before or after I'm getting judged, feel free to ask me for a demo and I'll gladly oblige.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

The vast majority of people only use the "after judging" reason is when they are about to be judged, like the judge said "you're next" or whatever. 

At this show judging goes on through Saturday and Sunday. Saturday is iasca and meca as well as half of the money round judges. Sunday is the other half of the money round judges. 

I've never been turned down for a demo at cs yet. I've been asked to come back because they were setting up or something similar but always got the demo when I came back. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OnYrMrk (Apr 20, 2009)

This year I get to hear all the IASCA cars. I am really stoked about that one. See everyone there!


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

OnYrMrk said:


> This year I get to hear all the IASCA cars. I am really stoked about that one. See everyone there!


Are you judging?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

brumledb said:


> I am not going to shy away from asking anyone for a demo and will oblige any request for a demo I receive. If they magic smoke it, then they should have had their gains down some.
> I honestly can't imagine someone having their gains set in such a way that blowing a speaker would even be a consideration. Perhaps I am naive.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Because of my processor hissing as you get on up there with the master volume my gains are set a little hot and I have more than enough power to launch every speaker in my system clear out of the gap. This could probably be fixed if I got the controller for the FIX processor for master volume. Eventually a twk will end up in place of the c-dsp, but that's a ways off. When I had a clean aftermarket headunit I would set gains where the headunit would max out as the loudest I wanted the system to go. I usually just tell people to use common sense if I know them but if it's their first or second time in my ride I'll sit in with them. On the flip side I've had a lot of people tell me their volume could safely go up to a certain number and I barely make it to half that. Some of these sq systems get farking loud! Guess I've just been around the block enough to know that it just depends on the individual on what you can and can't do in their vehicle. And not everyone has the ability to set gains where max volume on the controller is max "safe" volume. Tuning around a bottleneck in the noise floor really does suck


----------



## OnYrMrk (Apr 20, 2009)

pocket5s said:


> Are you judging?


Yep, Chris Pate, Travis Chin and I. Should be a great trip.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I'm about to hit the road, see you guys there


----------



## MoparMike (Feb 14, 2012)

BigAl205 said:


> I'm about to hit the road, see you guys there


Sweet. Looking forward to it!


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

In for pics, results, and stories!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

From all the feedback I'm reading from friends it has been a great event so far. I don't wanna be the guy who wasn't there telling 3rd hand information so I'll not blab what I've been told. But, yea, it sure sounds like there are a TON of great systems there. Makes me even more bummed I wasn't able to make it again this year. I need to pull a Jason B and just fly out to hang out next year.


----------



## jode1967 (Nov 7, 2012)

I think JasonB was having a good time. He sure appeared to be!
I left after yesterday. So, I dont have results. And am awaiting to see them


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

I think results are just now being announced. I had to leave around noon today. Hopefully someone can post the full results here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I sure did! Got up this morning and realized I didn't have a return flight - didn't mean for this to be a one-way trip  So I had to get an earlier flight and wasn't able to get over there this morning. I have a few yucky pics that I'll post as soon as I get off this plane.


----------



## jode1967 (Nov 7, 2012)

Jason, I would like to say thanks again for the ear and thoughts on my vehicle


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Hey, guys. I just watched Klif's facebook live stream of the Money Round results and kept tabs on them. I jotted them down in Excel and they are pasted below. I know I butchered some of the names (sorry, Chris was announcing fast and I didn't have the opportunity to check the spelling) so that's why you'll see "???" in some places. 

Again, this was done in real time so it's possible the scores I typed aren't exactly right but the placings are as they were announced. 

Congrats to Mr. Steve Head for sweeping. Goodness I want to hear that Blazer!

Place - Score - Name
1 - 252.5xx - Steve Head (Blazer)
2 - 252.105 - Steve Head (Aspen)
3 - 247.439 - Harold Mondoya???
4 - 245.804 - Chad Bui
5 - 245.545 - Larry Ng
6 - 244.342 - Chris Lewis
7 - 242.027 - Wayne Watkins
8 - 241.821 - Matt Thomas
9 - 239.361 - Daniel Greenwood
10 - 238.xxx - John Cosby
11 - 238.297 - Matt Rivera
12 - 236.922 - Kendrick Rogers
13 - 236.323 - David Cruz
14 - 234.459 - Chris Lear
15 - 233.868 - Mike Wirth
16 - 233.459 - Erik Hansen
17 - 233.4 - Leo Leal?
18 - 229.96 - Jeff Kidwell
19 - 228.348 - Dan Merritt
20 - 227.543 - Rick Phillips
21 - 226.741 - Jim Rogers
22 - 226.309 - Howard Cantor
23 - 226.225 - Matt Benson?
24 - 224.585 - Mario Garcia
25 - 223.447 - Tam Nguyen
26 - 222.81 - Rick Paul
27 - 218.823 - Mike Leal?
28 - 218.033 - Ignacia Torres
29 - 214.248 - Miguel Valdez
30 - 210.67 - Nick Wright
31 - 210 - Robert Mcintosh
32 - ??? - ???


----------



## jode1967 (Nov 7, 2012)

thanks, been waiting to see this


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

in for da pics!


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

Anyone have the MECA and IASCA results?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

Aggieland IASCA Results
Install
Expert
Wayne Watkins 355
Pro Stock
Dan Merritt 310
Pro Custom
Ignacio Torres 296
Sound
Expert
Wayne Watkins 219.50 
Steve Head C2 (Blazer) 213.25
Ultimate
Chad Bui 215/88 
Howard Cantor 215/84
Pro 2
Ignacio Torres 197
Pro 1
Steve Head C1 (Aspen) 243 
Chris Lewis 238
Dan Merritt 237 
Daniel Greenwood 235 
Erick Hansen 228 
David Cruz 219
Pro Am
Matt Thomas 229/90 
Matthew Rivera 229/89 
Larry Ng 224 
Rick Phillips 221 
Jeff Kidwell 219 
John Cosby 203 
Juan Maldonaldo 201 
Winfred Denson 200 
Jim Rogers 199
Amateur
Leo Leal 239 
Mike Leal 230 
Robert Mcintosh 229 
Chris Lear 228 
Brad Knodloch 224 
Jeffery Hald 223 
Mario Orihuels 213 
Hugo Ramos 202
Novice
Brandon Brumley 210 
Taylor Gardner 204 
Keith Cloud 187 
Matthew Manson 186


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I had a great time - I heard some amazing systems - reconnected with some good friends in the hobby, and met some additional wonderful people. 

Thanks to Chad for taking time to make me welcome with everything else he was getting into, and thank you Erik for a phenomenal time listening to fantastic music on an amazing system (lot's of adjectives there for Ally if she reads this). 

I did take some fairly crappy pics if anyone wants to see them. 

Friday Night

Chris's









Chad's













































Howard's









Rocking the NCSQ T......(said it was the 1st clean shirt on the top of the stack.....well, not by the end of the night......it was warmish.....)










Saturday









Unfortunately, I didn't get to hear this one.









The trunk of this Charger was INCREDIBLE - was not permitted to take photos - Soundscapes install 













































Didn't get to hear this beautiful truck either


















Sony HUs were popular!









Erik's (my favorite HU)


















Steve's corner of greatness









Aspen




































Jeff's













































Matt's



























Rained buckets later in the day









Out of hotel window









Bryan / College Station is a very cool place - wish I could have come back over this morning, and I had planned on going over to A&M. Another great turn out - Great Job to Chris and the gang.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks for posting those Jason!


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

bertholomey said:


> Bryan / College Station is a very cool place -



Great pics and glad you had a great time. I did have to chuckle a little bit though, I am quite positive those words have never been uttered.


----------



## TaylorFade (Nov 9, 2014)

Back to the real world 

Had an awesome time. I've already marked my calendar for next year.

Coming from a nobody...

My "favorite" demo of the weekend was Chad's Titan. That thing is just flat out awesome.

Most enlightening demo... Head's Aspen. One 4-channel and passive crossovers? Amazing.

Most transcendent demo- Wayne Watkins' Mazda minivan. The combo of how good it was and his song choice was like... single tear running down my face type ****. 

Most life changing... Head's Blazer. I told him that damn truck changed my life. Or at least, made me reevaluate it. Lol. 

On a personal note: I'm a long way from where I want to be, but I feel like I'm better than I was last year- so that's good. And for not being built for the org, I did better in IASCA than I expected. 

Many thanks to Chris and his crew for such an awesome show.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

TaylorFade said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> Most life changing... Head's Blazer. I told him that damn truck changed my life. Or at least, made me reevaluate it.



I got out of the Blazer last year and decided it was time to do a full dash build in the Scion. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Some really nice looking installs there. Also, it seems like half the people were running the Sony GS9.


----------



## lostthumb (Dec 16, 2005)

ErinH said:


> Some really nice looking installs there. Also, it seems like half the people were running the Sony GS9.


Erin, it was more like 75 percent. I felt like an elderly person walking around with a Demo CD. I had to ask a few people if they knew what a CD was. LOL.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

LOL

Yea, I didn't want to overestimate but I could see that number being more accurate.


----------



## MoparMike (Feb 14, 2012)

Another awesome year at Aggieland. More cars, more people and even more fun than the last two years. Didn't take enough pics or listen to as many cars as I would have liked but got to meet a bunch of great guys and Ally too. I'll certainly be coming back for more of these.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I finally made it home! Thanks to Chris and the gang for putting on a great show, and it was nice finally getting to meet some new people and putting faces to the names. I look forward to doing it again.


----------



## lostthumb (Dec 16, 2005)

ErinH said:


> LOL
> 
> Yea, I didn't want to overestimate but I could see that number being more accurate.


I actually might be overshooting it. I am bad at math!! But there was a lot.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

So many cars that you couldn't get them all in one picture. 










Then it rained.......... a lot.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

The Mazda 5
The install in this thing was absolutely gorgeous. One of my favorites from the weekend.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Black Scion xB


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Chris Pate's F-250



















Pate's wife's Forester


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Another install favorite


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Hugo's Suburban


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Mike Wirth's 4Runner


----------



## jode1967 (Nov 7, 2012)

thanks for the pics guys. all of you that have posted them


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

That's all I took.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

WOW! What a show... I can honestly say that was the most fun Ive ever had at a show.

Met a bunch of great people and hung out with some old friends.

Dished out a few eargazms...

Couldnt ask for a better weekend.

Thanks Chris Pate and the team at Mobile Toys for doing this every year for us!!


----------



## Wrecker1 (Oct 26, 2012)

Might have to quit my job to do it, but I won't be missing out next year. Killed me all weekend. 

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## bradknob (Oct 26, 2009)

SouthSyde said:


> WOW! What a show... I can honestly say that was the most fun Ive ever had at a show.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I wanna know what's actually in the "vodka" bottle everyone's gotta take a shot from before they get in your truck. 

No way a vehicle can sound THAT good. My favorite demo of the weekend. 

And yes, I sat in the blazer. (Which still was also a life changing experience)


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

bradknob said:


> I wanna know what's actually in the "vodka" bottle everyone's gotta take a shot from before they get in your truck.
> 
> No way a vehicle can sound THAT good. My favorite demo of the weekend.
> 
> And yes, I sat in the blazer. (Which still was also a life changing experience)


The juice of 1000 SQ worms.. 

But honestly thanks Brad, thank you for making the trek to hang out with us... its meeting great people like you and Taylor that makes this hobby so great!


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

I took some video of the show, including Steve Head giving a tour of the Aspen and Blazer. I'll have those up as soon as I can.

This is the 3rd time I've heard the blazer. CS last year, finals and this weekend. It has improved dramatically since last year. One of the biggest stages I've heard short of Mark Eldridge's NASCAR (now retired). Details, wow, the details... Images were appropriate to the stage, not tiny like many cars. The sub on that thing, holy cow. Not so much in its volume or impact, but in its lack of tactile. They subs are right behind the seats and you can't feel a thing, not through the seats, the floor, nothing, even on subsonic frequencies. He played a track that was on the Aggieland III (IIRC) track of a Saturn V rocket launch and you felt the pressure but not the vehicle rumbling like you'd expect.

There are many really good vehicles out there and I've had the pleasure of listening to quite a few of them. This blazer is one of those "must hear" vehicles.


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

Awesome pics! Does anyone know what Mike Wirth's front stage looks like or consists of? Thanks!


----------



## bradknob (Oct 26, 2009)

As far as brand... I do not recall. But like pocket5s said, stage is HUGE, and insanely precise. Stand up bass in one of the demos seamed damn near lifesize, but was still proportionate to the rest of the stage


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

mrichard89 said:


> Awesome pics! Does anyone know what Mike Wirth's front stage looks like or consists of? Thanks!




I'm pretty sure he said they are Illusions up front.


----------



## OJ-earcandy (Jun 7, 2017)

Had a great time meeting and hearing some great Sq rides. Getting to meet some new friends and learned a lot. Want to thank everyone who gave me some advise on my system. Looking forward to doing it again. And hey Chad my crawfish will do a dance around yours. Lol


----------

